# holstered weapons?



## krilix1 (Dec 4, 2009)

if your model has a gun in a holster does it count as having that gun?


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

If it says it does than yes.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

krilix1 said:


> if your model has a gun in a holster does it count as having that gun?


Or, if you modeled it on, lets say, a captain, you can say it has a pistol. But, if its something like your basic marine, it states it in the rules that it does. 

But as long as you pay for the points etc. Then its fine


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

The beauty of a pistol holster is that its great for WYSIWYG. You can have a plasma pistol in one match and a bolt pistol in another as the holster doesn't show what the weapon is, merely that you have one.

In answer to your question, if you give your model a holster (and pay the points), you count as being armed that weapon.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Piemaster. Good point about holsters. Had not thought of that .


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

Personally I think the WYSIWYG rule is retarded. 

I play a completely pewter army, which you can't swap weapons on. If I want to buy a different model it's $9-$12 for a single little metal figure. 

If someone is going to give you crap about a plasma pistol vs a normal pistol they can shove my model where the sun doesn't shine. :so_happy:

Most friendly players won't care as long as you pay the points.


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

@ shaantitus: that's how it works in Necromunda

@ Arcane: I like WYSIWYG personally but I agree that it isn't suitable as a blanket rule, there are always things that crop up when its pointless. WYSIWYG is good for quickly seeing what you face/are armed with however.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

In friendly games, if it more or less looks like what it's supposed to be, I'm fine with it, however, WYSIWYG is quite a bit more important in tournaments. To make it accurate and make sure there's no confusion about who and what is on the table.

And while it's a pain in the ass to do so with metal figures ( I know. my whole army is made of them ), the end result is definitely worth it.
I'm really having to make some pics of my army now it's all done.. even my newly converted Cannoness.. and ofcourse, my converted Vindicare assassin.. and I have an IG platoon made of Necromunda models, where I converted a bunch of them to wield the proper weapons ( flamers and meltas for the win! ), and my priest who is a mordheim special char actually.


----------



## krilix1 (Dec 4, 2009)

what if you have a space marine sgt and he's holding a bolt pistol and chainsword but he also has a bolt pistol in a holster. does he count as having two bolt pistols?


----------



## BiOHaTe (Nov 19, 2009)

I think WYSIWYG is a bit silly because a standard CSM has close combat weapon, bolter, bolt pistol, frag/krak grenades which obviously you arnt going to have all those things showing.


----------



## VanitusMalus (Jun 27, 2009)

two bolt pistols wouldn't matter less you are in CC, so really two is redundant, just get a powerfist or power weapon, or better save the points and stick with the free CCW.

Concerning WYSIWYG: I know how difficult it can be to actually have models display exactly what weapon and wargear the use (I come from the days where the majority of models were metal) anyway I try to play as close to WYSIWYG but I don't mind playing against someone who doesn't. That being said I do not like playing against the entire proxied army or worse when almost NONE of the models have what wargear the player is using and so ofcourse half way through the battle my battle tank which had done especially well is being shot at by a lascannon and the following conversation takes place:

Me: "Um which unit has the lascannon?"

Opponent: "Oh this one" (points to unit)

Me: "Could have sworn you said they had a heavy bolter and that the unit over there (unit on the other side of the board) had the lascannon."

Opponent: "No, no, it was definitely this unit."


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

was going to post a thread on a similar topic but saw this.

for say Honour Guard who have a power weapon, bolter and boltpistol, i am going to model them to have the pistol and CCW. strictly speaking would I have to put somewhere on the model a bolter, to show they still have it? 

or have them holding the bolter (like Calgar's Honour Guard), and say they still get +1 A for two CCW?

think people could get touchy if a marine shoots a bolter but is holding a pistol, or assaults and claims the bonus 2xCCW A


----------



## XxDreMisterxX (Dec 23, 2009)

Does WYSISWG apply if you model something on the model that the model doesnt normally have? I'm making a kharn model but i wanna use a warhammer fantasy khorne lord as the counts as Kharn, but problem is he has a metal arm with shield which Kharn doesnt normally have..... The shield wont be used as anything and is mostly just for looks and i will put a holster on him so he still has his plasma pistol.


----------



## VanitusMalus (Jun 27, 2009)

WarlordKaptainGrishnak: You don't have to model the bolter on it. For Chaos I plan on taking a Noise Marine unit who only have CCW's and yes they have a bolter too, but I'm not going to try and find 20 bolters and place them on each guy, plus aesthtically it just looks stupid. So yes it's totally fine to have guys with bolt pistol and CC, just make sure you tell your opponent they also have the bolter, that way when your guys haven't moved and you shoot 24" he's not calling foul.

DreMister: Nope it doesn't matter as long as you don't pull some rule out of your ass about the shield giving invul saves or something like that most could careless. It's the same as if you modeled a bush on your base it doesn't confer a walking cover save, it's simply for show.


----------

